# DS #3812: Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki (Japan)



## Chanser (May 28, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4973^^


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 28, 2009)

Oh awesome, rated C...I can see all the stuff now


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 28, 2009)

If you could judge a game by it's cover... ohhh man.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 28, 2009)

Luminous Arc style

Moe and loli central

You really do get to see near everything (you see her bra in the PV)

You also customize their clothes, armor, and weapons.

*watches back for anti-moe roommate*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 28, 2009)

hmm, i wonder what the wifi is like..


----------



## Noitora (May 28, 2009)

I think it's Tacticslayer, not Tactics Layer.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (May 28, 2009)

There couldn't be a bigger "This game was made for Atlus to port for fanboys" flag to put on a game.

And yes, I'm hoping they do port this over for fanboys like me.


----------



## DarkSpace (May 28, 2009)

Remeber Cosplay is fun. Oddly enough what I just said is on topic. 
Here's a promo video:
http://thenintendo.com/2009/05/tactics-lay...na-guard-senki/


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (May 28, 2009)

The first thing I thought when I saw the cover was Luminous Arc. I watched the video and the gameplay seems similar too (minus the cosplay).


----------



## pakoito (May 28, 2009)

Wifi?


----------



## da_head (May 28, 2009)

any english?


----------



## elixirdream (May 28, 2009)

i dun think there is english

basically is our SLG game + COSPLAY


----------



## Hop2089 (May 28, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> any english?



None at all and it could be easy to follow combat wise if you are proficient at an SRPG such as Summon Night.


----------



## Seven (May 28, 2009)

Looks just as appropriate if it were Tactic Slayer too.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 28, 2009)

I'm getting very temped to part with some graduation money for the game made even worse with 2 $5 off Play Asia Certificates.


----------



## DS1 (May 28, 2009)

pakoito said:
			
		

> Wifi?



You can get special costumes through wi-fi as well as doing wi-fi battles. Wifi!


----------



## Hop2089 (May 28, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> pakoito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's sounding like a cosplay version of Watagama Fashion Girls Mode with Luminous Arc combat and fanservice, with a little bit of ecchi (explains the C rating).


----------



## cupajoe (May 28, 2009)

This game's title would be ten times cooler if it were Tactic Slayer.


----------



## omatic (May 28, 2009)

Beyond the cool box art, this doesn't look like it would interest me any more than FF Tactics A2 or Luminous Arc 1 and 2. Plus, with some rare exceptions, I'm not a fan of moe/loli.


----------



## xshinox (May 28, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Luminous Arc style
> 
> Moe and loli central
> 
> ...



yup. customizable characters for a SRPG.

this game will never get localized. too moe and loli for america.  why do people always ask if a japanese game has english? not all japanese games has english. very very few do. most dont.


----------



## kjean (May 28, 2009)

What happened to their anime kingdom cover art...


----------



## Martiin (May 28, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Ruri (May 28, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> This game's title would be ten times cooler if it were Tactic Slayer.


You misunderstand.

It is "Tactics Layer".  Not 'layer' as in 'strata', but 'lay-er', as in someone who performs the verb form of 'lay'.


----------



## mrfatso (May 28, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> pakoito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so any screenshots?


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 28, 2009)

It's definately TacticsLayer. I tried the game yesterday evening and I really love it xD


----------



## TornZero (May 28, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then we need to make an English Patch for it.


----------



## sanity (May 28, 2009)

T0rnZer0 said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your making an english translation? Cool, good luck then


----------



## Blebleman (May 28, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> It's definately TacticsLayer. I tried the game yesterday evening and I really love it xD


I didn't play it yet, but sir, I just had to say...
You're really quick on that Yuusha 30 sig + avatar.

I tip my hat off to you sir. 


(YUUSHA 30 ROCKS.)


----------



## omatic (May 28, 2009)

sanity said:
			
		

> T0rnZer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll be rooting for you. Good luck in your translation.


----------



## kosheh (May 28, 2009)

He never said he would make a translation.


But I will.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





not today and not in a week either because busy with another :I

I do want to play this for some reason ;_;


----------



## Roufas (May 28, 2009)

Hi.
I've got a problem with the CycloDS.
At the begin, after the save, there is an error and i can't go further.
My problem or someone else got the same?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Youkai (May 28, 2009)

yay i watched the trailer and i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like FFTA just with the nice feature to dress cute girls XD
thats so heavenly for nerds like me, i really hope that this will get an english version (with original voices if there is any speech)


----------



## RedHero (May 28, 2009)

I tried the game out on my R4. It loads up to the very first screen (the logos), then crashes. It happened twice. Well, I waited about 10-20 seconds before trying again. I'm not sure if it works on an R4.


----------



## xshinox (May 28, 2009)

ahh so it seems there is a problem loading the game on cyclo and r4 huh? after im done playing pokemon ranger shadows of almia, ill check on my acekard2i with akaio and my r4 with ysmenu to see if the game works.


----------



## DS1 (May 28, 2009)

Works fine on R4. Using firmware 1.18


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 28, 2009)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> I didn't play it yet, but sir, I just had to say...
> You're really quick on that Yuusha 30 sig + avatar.
> 
> I tip my hat off to you sir.
> ...


Yeah, I got it today, fantastic music, fantastic gameplay! It's sweet.

ONTOPIC:
I'm very addicted to TacticsLayer. I pretty sure it's a mix of two words: Tactics and Cosplayer.


----------



## DoodleMaestro (May 28, 2009)

Doesn't work on Edge with 1.45 firmware either...
Says something about a save error.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 28, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Blebleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be enjoying it when the game is delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Roufas (May 28, 2009)

DoodleMaestro said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on Edge with 1.45 firmware either...
> Says something about a save error.



The same error with the CycloDS Evo.


----------



## xshinox (May 28, 2009)

its working fine on my acekard2i with AKAIO latest version and r4+ysmenu. graphics seem low quality IMO. the gameplay seems like Final Fantasy Tactics. move character, hit enemy, face direction, end turn. you know?


----------



## deathfisaro (May 29, 2009)

The PV says this game's genre is "Cosplay SRPG" Hmm....


----------



## N-TG (May 29, 2009)

Well I used a R4 with 1,18 firmware and nothing...stucks after the first screen...


----------



## RedHero (May 29, 2009)

N-TG said:
			
		

> Well I used a R4 with 1,18 firmware and nothing...stucks after the first screen...



It was the same for me. But it works with Ysmenu a.k.a unofficial firmware 1.19. I had both of the boxes unchecked. Didn't work otherwise. Anyway, it's not very hard to understand the gameplay if you've played a few SRPG's before. The stats are shown in English (the letters for it), so equipping's not a problem. And in the battles, there's icons to indicate what your actions are. It's all very easy to figure out. It's probably not too hard to get through the game if you don't know Japanese at all.

And expect lots of uhm... movement when fiddling with the equipment >.<
It's usually the part I hate most in SRPG's


----------



## xshinox (May 29, 2009)

you hate jiggling boobies or changing equipment?


----------



## N-TG (May 29, 2009)

I played the game on an emulator and saw it...
And YSMenu doesn't work for me....Loads homebrew doesn't load games

Anything like a patch it's easy to make or nope?


----------



## xshinox (May 29, 2009)

N-TG, what flash cart do you have? you should really use ysmenu with r4. dont know how well it works with other carts.


----------



## N-TG (May 29, 2009)

I have original R4 with 1,18 but I tried to use YSMEnu.
It loads homebrews and stuff but it doesn't load games and I don't know why
I made it again and it still it doesn't load games


----------



## xshinox (May 29, 2009)

i would say you are doing something wrong. want me to help you with the ysmenu?


----------



## N-TG (May 29, 2009)

Yes if you could...but right now I am at work...so kinda hard


----------



## xshinox (May 29, 2009)

do you have aim or msn?


----------



## RedHero (May 30, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> you hate jiggling boobies or changing equipment?



In SRPG's, I usually hate buying and changing equipment because it takes an enternity. Could easily be done in a matter of minutes if the menu browsing went easier and faster (I hated that in FFTA I'd spend more time buying and changing equipment than actually fighting). I was saying that I don't dislike it in this game >.<

Doubt it'll see an English release, but no one would play this for the story anyway.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 31, 2009)

How playable is this without any knowledge of Japanese? It looks fun.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 31, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> How playable is this without any knowledge of Japanese? It looks fun.



Ever played an SRPG before if so you'll be fine just make sure you check out all the battle options.


----------



## iRhyme (Jun 1, 2009)

For me it does not work on my 1.55B1 Cyclo evo and it works on my R4 with the "Official 1.19" found on this site ...

yes! it works with Cyclo 1.55B2, thx team cyclops !


MOD edit:  Posts merged. Please just edit your previous post next time, ok?  Double posting is against the rules here.


----------



## xshinox (Jun 1, 2009)

there is no official 1.19 firmware for r4. they stopped making official firmwares at 1.18.
there is a unofficial 1.19 firmware which some consider it as the ysmenu.


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Jun 2, 2009)

iRhyme said:
			
		

> For me it does not work on my 1.55B1 Cyclo evo and it works on my R4 with the "Official 1.19" found on this site ...
> 
> yes! it works with Cyclo 1.55B2, thx team cyclops !



I thought latest firmware for CycloDS Evo was 1.54? Where are you seeing 1.55 ?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone else thought of jigglypuff?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya, i doubt that this game will ever be localised, too sexy and also too much speech


----------



## esker (Jun 2, 2009)

SplashTOMATO said:
			
		

> iRhyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 1.55b2, i.e. version 1.55, beta 2. It's available in the beta test board on the official CycloDS forums. Said board's only available if you're registered and logged in there.


----------



## xshinox (Jun 2, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> anyone else thought of jigglypuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with the too sexy part but the too much speech? rpg's have lots of speech. it wont stop a company from localizing it. its just the jiggly boobs that might not interest them to do so excluding super robot taisen og saga endless frontier


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2009)

ya, i know but well, here's me hoping that atlus will translate this game ^^


----------



## xshinox (Jun 2, 2009)

i really hope atlus localize it as well. if they do, i will definitely play it. i havent played a SRPG since Namco x Capcom last october. before that, havent played one in so long since disgaea back in 2003 or something...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2009)

off-topic: speaking of disgea, why do i keep forgetting all about that game -_-ll but still, it would be cool if atlus does manage to localised the rest of the super robot series.

on-topic: anyone finds some of the weapons so cute? like the rubber hammer?


----------



## DS1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this game will be localized. Not because of the content or anything, but because it's buggy as hell. I've read a bunch of Japanese reviews, even by people who like the concept, where people complain about the abundance of bugs and freezes.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 3, 2009)

well, i didn't play much, so anyway any link to those? i am feeling a little lazy today


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 3, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is an outright Sexy stat on there as well as cute, wicked, and health.  The outfits are far too fetish-esque to be even acceptable for localization I don't think Atlus would touch it for localization means, but they might get some you know what from it.  The game is really cute though with good customization, some outfits do contain good spells.  It's also addictive and I hope I can stop for awhile so I can play Black Sigil next week.


----------



## esker (Jun 3, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this game will be localized. Not because of the content or anything, but because it's buggy as hell. I've read a bunch of Japanese reviews, even by people who like the concept, where people complain about the abundance of bugs and freezes.


It's far from unknown for translated releases to contain bugfixes as well as translations.

That being said I still doubt this'll see an official English release. Or any unofficial translation beyond menus and items.


----------



## saaye (Jun 17, 2009)

i can't get this working on my supercard rumble. anyone have a patch? thanks in advance!


----------



## Rogueninja321 (Jun 27, 2009)

does anybody have action replay codes for this game


----------

